# ICSTIS: 15000 Pfund Strafe für spam-SMS



## Aka-Aka (28 Januar 2005)

Jemand möchte Kontakt mit Dir aufnehmen... ...z.B. die britische Regulierungsbehörde ICSTIS mit den Verantwortlichen für eine gleich lautende Spam-SMS.

235 Briten beschwerten sich und die Firma bekam demzufolge 63 Pfund Strafe pro Beschwerde 

http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=127
(Data Store TRading, Tortola, British Virgin Island)

Einen noch teureren Quotient erreichte die "Deetch Ltd" (Ein Bewunderer möchte Kontakt aufnehmen...)
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=138
Da reichten etwas über 100 Beschwerden für 15000 Pfund...

50000 Pfund Strafe bekam auch die Hamburger Tele Hansa GmbH
Für 1 Jahr wurde denen jede Dial(l)eranwendung untersagt.
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=131
Der dänische GF N*J* wird sich darüber wahrscheinlich eher weniger empören, vielleicht hat er's ja auch mit der gleichen Ausrede probiert wie eine andere dänisch-lübeckerische Firma ("wir sind neu in diesem Geschäft und wussten nichts von der Bestimmung xy") 

weitere Nettigkeiten der ICSTIS:
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74


----------



## Roland Born (28 Januar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> 50000 Pfund Strafe bekam auch die Hamburger Tele Hansa GmbH
> Für 1 Jahr wurde denen jede Dial(l)eranwendung untersagt.
> http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=131
> Der dänische GF N*J* wird sich darüber wahrscheinlich eher weniger empören, vielleicht hat er's ja auch mit der gleichen Ausrede probiert wie eine andere dänisch-lübeckerische Firma ("wir sind neu in diesem Geschäft und wussten nichts von der Bestimmung xy")



Sind denn die Befugnisse von 'icstis' weitreichend genug, um die Geldstrafe um- bzw. durchzusetzen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Januar 2005)

Roland Born schrieb:
			
		

> Sind denn die Befugnisse von 'icstis' weitreichend genug, um die Geldstrafe um- bzw. durchzusetzen?


keine Ahnung...
(die ICSTIS ist übrigens die Regulierungsbehörde in UK, also frag doch mal bei www.regtp.de bzw http://www.regtp.de/international/start/fs_11.html )



			
				http://www.noconline.org/newsdisplay.aspx?id=548 schrieb:
			
		

> Some 146 fines were issued in 2004 and 115 service numbers barred. The money raised by collected fines has similarly increased -- although how much of the money actually turns up is a moot point.


_146 Strafen wurden 2004 ausgesprochen und 115 Servicenummern gesperrt. Die beschafften Mittel durch eingetriebene Strafen sind in gleicher Weise gestiegen [wie die zuvor erwähnten Beschwerden] - wobei ein fraglicher Punkt ist, wie viel von dem Geld tatsächlich auftaucht_

eine besonders in ihrem historischen Wandel interessante Mitgliederliste hat diese Vereinigung - und auch einen netten historischen  Anriss. Dies auszuführen bleibt späteren Akativitäten vorbehalten.


----------

